# A collection of Mann Guitars forsale..anybody into these??



## Rick31797

I come acrossed this ad on Kijiji thought i would post this just incase somebody is interested in these LP style Copies.
They look great , never played one but sure would like to try out the LP custom.

http://belleville.kijiji.ca/c-ViewA...ic.com/cps/l/kj/09/1/9/335/r2/7051gi8_18.jpeg

Rick


----------



## Maxer

I'd be curious about the SG. I don't know much about Manns, and I suspect the prices as listed are a mite high for the quality. But hey - maybe I'm dead wrong and they're all Matsumoko miracles.


----------



## al3d

With any copies like those, you never know what you'll get. but 350$ wcase is WAY to much in my opinion. 250$ would be more like it.


----------



## Rick31797

*Guitars*

I know nothing about these guitars, including what they would be valued at, i just thought i would post this just incase somebody might be looking for one.
I don't know the owner, just seen the ad on Kijiji.
Rick


----------



## Milkman

I can't comment on the prices because I wasn't able to see them, but I've played a few Mann guitars and they were pretty crappy. They look decent from a distance but they're beginner guitars and not as good as todays beginner guitars for the most part. I wouldn't pay more tan $100 each.

Still, as time passes, guitars that we used to turn our noses up at are becoming collectable. People are buying up Silvertones and Kays. I was embarrassed to admit I owned those back in the day.


----------



## Robert1950

Mann guitars were made by Ibanez and sold under the Mann name in Canada only. I've heard good things about these guitars (until I read Milkman's comment) - great bang for the buck. If I didn't just speed $$$ on a set of Edirol monitors and set of strat pickups, I might consider going after darkburst LP there.


----------



## Guest

Mann was pre-Ibanez if I remember correctly.


----------



## Guest

Aw Smurf! Ya beat me to it Robert.


----------



## Budda

I wouldnt mind having a go on those 2 les paul customs.

ya never know, one might have the "mojo"!


----------



## Milkman

The best of the lot is very likely the duble cut next to the SG. The rest are probably bolt ons and that's fine with a Strat or Tele, but for a Gibson copy, I expect set neck.

Honestly they're toys compared to what you can get brand new for the same money.


----------



## Budda

you're probably right mm, but i always love an excuse to test out gear  haha!


----------



## Hamstrung

A friend of mine had a Mann Les Paul copy back in the 80's. It was complete dreck! I agree with Milkman put that same money towards something that will stay in tune! I think people are getting carried away with the idea that all of these old copies from the 70's are vintage collector items. Some are great, not all.


----------



## xbolt

My experience is that none I've encountered were great.
Most were complete crap, some could be made to be somewhat playable after a seriously tedious setup. Necks & frets were all over the place and hardware/electronics were usually lackluster.

Just my opinion after 20+ years of having sold and set up a ton of guitars.
70s Mann, Vantage, Univox...etc... I was rarely impressed.

No offence to anyone...Later Jap stuff obviously gradually improved drastically over the 80-90s across the board but those early ones always make me cringe.


----------



## Maxer

Good to see a nice range of responses. It's true that 70s guitars of all makes are attracting attention and certainly not all are worth the trouble. Based on his prices, the fellow selling all this Mann stuff might feel he's sitting on top of a gold mine. I hope for his sake that he gets what he asks for but I doubt he's going to be too happy with what actually goes down.

I'm with Milkman on feeling that Gibson clones with bolt-on necks are strange beasts, ones to be avoided. But it's just my opinion. I try not to get all cork-sniffy about it.


----------



## keto

My crystal ball says in 5 years $300 ea for these will look like robbery. NOT because of how good or bad they are, just sheerly based on age and origin.

Just a guess, could be totally wrong obviously.

BTW the pics wont load for me for some reason, anyone care to rip and host and post any of the interesting ones from the ad?


----------



## DMac604




----------



## Maxer

Keto, agreed. At some point they will be worth a good chunk ' change simply because they will be considered, by certain collectors anyway, quite old and quite rare.

DMac604, your avatar rocks.

Milkman, I hadn't noticed the doublecut until you posted your remark about it. I agree, it would probably fetch the most. That blonde stripe down the middle is a classic look... reminds me of certain Vantage and Aria looks from the 70s.


----------



## shiva

Maxer said:


> Keto, agreed. At some point they will be worth a good chunk ' change simply because they will be considered, by certain collectors anyway, quite old and quite rare.
> 
> DMac604, your avatar rocks.
> 
> Milkman, I hadn't noticed the doublecut until you posted your remark about it. I agree, it would probably fetch the most. That blonde stripe down the middle is a classic look... reminds me of certain Vantage and Aria looks from the 70s.


Because they were all produced in the same factory. I've seen Ibanez, Memphis, starfields like that, as well as other's. I have a Mann, Jazzmaster, and it's not bad, but I bought it new. I would say the price listed was way over, even for the striped one. Certainly wouldn't pay that price.


----------



## Maxer

Not surprised if they all came from the same factory, not at all. Just think of all the guitars that came out of Samick's factories the last few decades - and all the different badges they've worn.

But I'm confused - one the one hand you say the guy's asking price is "way over" but then you go on to say that the striped one's price is fair to you...?


----------



## shiva

Maxer said:


> Not surprised if they all came from the same factory, not at all. Just think of all the guitars that came out of Samick's factories the last few decades - and all the different badges they've worn.
> 
> But I'm confused - one the one hand you say the guy's asking price is "way over" but then you go on to say that the striped one's price is fair to you...?


Oops, I meant would not.

happens when you have a 10 year old bugging you at the same time as I was posting. kqoct

BTW: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=380094732554


----------



## the_fender_guy

I don't have much experience with the Mann brand but I have played and owned a few Ibanez bolt neck lawsuit guitars.
I know Mann is supposed to be made by Ibanez to be sold in Canada but there seemed to be some difference there.
Years ago I had a roommte who had a Mann Les Paul copy that frustrated the hell out of him. The pickups were not up to the quality of the Super 70s that Ibanez had available at that time. They were just crap.
The guitar seemed to play okay otherwise. I don't really mind a bolt neck on a Les Paul style guitar. I just think they're different.
Without playing a guitar I can't say that I think it's garbage but since Mann is a brand that was only sold in Canada I wouldn't pay Ibanez prices for one no matter who is supposed to have made it. Also note that the headstock is post lawsuit.
If you think about buying one of these guitars as something to upgrade I suggest you listen to the lyrics of The Bottle Rockets' song 'Thousand Dollar Car'


----------



## Rick31797

*Mann*

Had some good response to the post,

I also see a old Mann tube amp on ebay. The ad says Traynor made it but according to the responses at the bottom it was made by Garnet amps in Winnipeg. 


here the link

http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-MANN-TU...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## Buzz

I have a Mann amp thats a stencil Garnet Revolution, with 6v6's, its a really great amp. My buddy has one too and he really likes it. I read awile back that Garnet guitars were made by Matsumuko and that possibly Mann guitars were also made by the same maker.


----------



## zontar

I have a Granada that was made by Matsumoku--it has a bolt on neck.
It's not a lousy guitar and it's not a great one.

Mostly I still have it, because I wouldn't get very much selling it. (Although I have considered it at times) I'd probably be better off trading it for a different guitar--(or as part of a package)

As for Mann guitars--I have tried a few--and they're not as good as my Granada. They feel cheaper. So, yes, $300 is overpriced for one. I think it would be overpriced for my Granada. If someone offered me $300 for it I'd take it. (Although I don't think it's worth that much less.) 

As for the amps--I too have a Garnet stencil--and they can be very good amps.
My bass amp especially, which is a tube one. Its main drawback is that it's so awkward to carry. It is heavy, but the shape & size is what makes it awkward.

So bottom line--those Manns are overpriced. If you can pick one up cheap though, it may be good for learning to do mods or maintenance on.


----------



## jimsz

Sorry to resurrect and old post, but it came up in my search for a 1978 Mann SG for sale: $450. You guys nailed the predictions.


----------



## oldfartatplay

I can't find ANY information on my Mann Double neck guitar, other than it was made in Japan. I bought it with my tax refund in 1975. No serial #, nothing.


----------

